# avery clothing for sale



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

all clothing is wind tamer fleece in avery Killer weed
turtleneck long sleeve 2xl
pants medium (32-36)
1/4 zip pullover 2xl
beanie one size fits most
2 zink calls ball caps
get ahold of me and I can send pictures


----------

